# Plans at your local public library



## David Morrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Check your local library for back issues of periodicals that have had plans published.

I found a set of Poppin plans on the web but they are just about unusable due to the poor scanning job. Then I thought of doing an online search through my local public library ( I'm in Vancouver, BC). I found that our library had "Live Steam" magazine going back to 1980 (I needed Nov/1980) and beyond. A quick trip to the main branch and I had the photocopies that I needed.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 9, 2008)

Boy, you got lucky there ! Live Steam isn't on most libraries magazine list 

P.S. I've got ALL issue of *Live Steam* mags from 1967 to current, so if someone needs a few pages here and there, lemme know ! I'm looking for earlier issues too 

Mike


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 9, 2008)

If anyone has a good copy of the poppin plans, there is a space waiting in my archive for it. My copy is only just readable.

John


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I am in vancouver too and didnt think to check, now I know.


----------

